# Problems again!



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

Well our little Jet once again decided to eat something he shouldn't . This is turning into a massive problem. He is like a vacuum cleaner he eats everything he sees especially in the garden. I didn't watch him for 5 mins in the backyard on Monday morning and in that time he has apparently eaten something he shouldn't. 

Within an hour he had diarrhea. It was yellowy. After the 5th lot I phoned the vet they said yellow means he has eaten something that isn't agreeing with him but he was still active not lethargic and not vomiting so just watch and wait. 
By Tuesday he had 12 bouts of diarrhea so off to the vets we go. She fed him while he was there as he wouldn't eat but he ate the chicken and didn't vomit so good news. She couldn't feel anything bad. He had a bit of a temperature but he gets so excited when he sees people that could raise his temp. So he is on meds again. His little tummy and bowel are inflammed. 

Today however he has vomited. It's now Wednesday evening here so that is the first time since Monday. I was so worried that it's a partial blockage. He hasn't had anymore diarrhea since the meds started yesterday. This afternoon normal poo just a bit dark thank goodness..... I was so over cleaning up diarrhea. He won't eat tonight and he is having little crying episodes like he wants me to do something for him but I don't know what is wrong.

I decided anymore vomitting then I'm taking him to the vet for x-rays to rule out foreign objects.

I don't know what to do about him eating everything in sight in the garden. I have literally found him with nails, timber, don't even get me started on stones and rocks. I'm constantly taking them out of his mouth that's if he hasn't swallowed them first. He literally eats everything. We just had a new fence put up and so now there are loads of little bits of cement everywhere. Perfect size for him to chew on and he loves it because they crumble in his mouth. There is just no way I can pick it all up. Picture a large backyard and along the whole fence line in dirt, rocks and cement. I'm at a loss. I don't know how to stop his habit of eating everything.

Does anyone have any advice or have you been through a similar thing with your poodle? Please tell me they grow out of this. 

Thank you for reading our latest saga.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If you cannot take him out leashed I would suggest accustoming him to a basket muzzle until he has learned to be more discriminating. Another alternative would be to fence off and dog proof a safe part of the garden near the door for him, but the muzzle would be safer. Work on the Leave It and Drop it cues in easy surroundings, and then in the yard, with a pocketful of good treats to reinforce compliance, so that you have a better chance of stopping him when you do see him with something dangerous. 

I keep a few chicken and rice meals in the freezer, just in case of diarrhoea. Simmer achicken breast with short grain white rice in lots of unsalted water, until the rice is very soft and the water thick with starch. Feed just the liquid at first, then rice and liquid, then rice and chicken - several very small meals a day. The other thing to consider is that pica - eating odd stuff - can be a symptom of an unmet nutritional need. In Jet's case it is more probably down to exploring the world with his mouth and enjoying unusual textures, but it may be worth discussing nutrition with your vet even so.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Have you considered a vibrating training collar? They don't hurt the dog, the gentle vibration basically acts as a distraction and helps to get your dogs attention. Vibrate the collar as soon as he goes to pick something up and it should be enough to just divert him momentarily from what he was doing and then accompany this with a command, such as 'leave it' or 'drop it'. Also make sure you're ready with some tasty treats to give him as a reward when he chooses to leave that tasty looking nail/stone/plastic bag!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Problem with a collar is that you have to be in attendance, and time the interruption exactly right - in which case you may as well use a voiced interruption. And if he has does not respond to a gentle vibration the temptation may arise to use a stronger buzz, and then an actual shock, and then a stronger shock, which leads to a whole new set of problems.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I would think 'leave it', 'drop it', and focus / concentration commands are quite useful in this situation. A good focus allows you to stay connected while there are distractions he would be interested in eating. The obedience training is a great long term solution. I think the ecollars, while great in theory, create more problems than it solves in reality. I think the muzzle is a great idea if the pup is off leash. I have a 5 month old puppy who eats everything right now and I keep her tethered most of the time.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Spread something he likes at the end of a muzzle. Encourage him to put his nose in and lick it out a few times then later do up the straps for a short time. Later leave on while out. In time he will come to you to have his muzzle on to go out.
Eric


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

There is lots of good advice on her and plenty of ideas to try so I really hope you come up with a solution and keep us posted.
I also recall Caddy had a problem with Dolly picking up and swallowing rocks, resulting in surgery. She was posting on here asking for advice, so it may be worth revisiting that thread or speaking to Caddy to see what methods worked for Dolly in the end.
http://www.poodleforum.com/23-gener...lease-how-train-dolly-not-play-rocksrock.html
I just want to say though that I did use a vibrating collar on Gustav when he became obsessed with eating grass and plants as a puppy and it worked brilliantly, I only needed to use it for about a week.


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

THank you all for your replies and advice I really appreciate it.
Tonight Jet has vomitted again. This time it was quite a bit including some sort of metal screw case or something like that. It is a round piece of metal with a pattern on the top to fit a screw driver in. I'm not very good at measurements that aren't metric but it's around 1/4". I'm glad it's out but now I'm thinking I need to ring the vet first thing in the morning and get him in for x-rays to make sure nothing else is in there.

I swear he is taking years off my life with the stress. I care full time for my elderly mum so this on top is just exhausting me.

I hope they will do x-rays and not just think that he has vomited the problem out. I really think I'm going to have to go down the muzzle road but I think that will be a major battle. He has only just stopped fighting me putting the lead on him at 8 months. How long will it take to get him used to a muzzle? 
He refuses to poo on a lead he will just hold on until he can't hold on anymore which usually means it's in the house. He will finally wee on a lead thank God! 

Sorry I'm just really stressed out tonight. So much going on here as well not just with the dogs health. It's getting hard to hold it all together. I don't have any back up it's just me and mum and of course Jet. I have friends I can call on in an emergency but no 'dog' people and I know you all understand what no dog people are like when you are talking about sick dogs. 
I've even been told not to worry so much if anything happens I can just get a new one! 

Thanks for listening to me rave on! Now I have to try and get to bed and somehow sleep.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't have much in the way of advice but I can tell you that I understand! Monty inhales the weirdest stuff and it has given me a few grey hairs. We are always here to offer support.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Basket muzzle basket muzzle basket muzzle. Search on youtube for videos of conditioning a dog to accept/like it. A friend finallly did this after four or five incidents with her dog in the yard and he wore a muzzle outside until the day he died. He was fine with it. 

And I hope you feel better. He is at a difficult age generally--that crazy mix of puppy energy and adult stamina. Hang in there and let us help you with your poodle issues.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As others have said, BASKET MUZZLE!!! Be kind in how you teach him to accept it. Do as Eric suggests and offer something really special yummy as a reward for sticking his nose in for just a second or two then increase the time he has to have his snout in the basket. With most muzzles you can give food that he will reach from the muzzle into your hand for. Once he will happily leave his snout in place then gradually teach him to accept having the straps done up.

I would also work on getting a really solid pair of leave it and drop it commands. He will in all likelihood outgrow this fascination.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

This is not meant to make you feel bad...it's just that I'm practically crying tears of joy over our new dog, Rio, this morning. 

(You may have seen on this forum that we rescued this lovely young male from a bad situation about a month ago...not bad people, just bad circumstances.)

We had just this winter lost both of our female Standards at 12 and 14 years of age and thought we would never have a dog again. So I was in the process of throwing/giving away much of the paraphernalia, balls, toys that took up most of my office closet when this lovely guy came into our lives. But there was still a small box of tennis balls, squeaky things, Kongs, and whatnot. So I put that box out as you would a toybox for a toddler so he can pick and choose things to entertain himself.

I came back from a trip to the grocery store this morning and was met at the kitchen door with the sight of a life sized, pink, plastic toy chicken on the floor - except it was only the body !! No head, no comb, no beak, no feet, no legs, no tips on the wings. OMG. 

Does Rio have a belly full of perhaps a measuring cup full of pink plastic? What a stupid toy to have left in his reach! Mad at self.

But no.  

After finding 17 small pieces of pink plastic chicken parts scattered on his rug, I can say that all missing portions of the foul fowl have been accounted for! 

What a guy! And what a relief.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

It's a tough problem, which can have serious consequences if they swallow something that won't pass naturally. I was determined to try everything to prevent Dolly from going through surgery, or worse again. Dolly didn't pick rocks up to eat, but as a prize to get Abbey to chase her and ended up swallowing one. She was also very good at the leave it and drop it command, but then it got to be a game for her picking up rocks and getting treats for dropping it. I've thought of it as an important job since her surgery, if she's out I'm out, and we are now at the point I feel I can trust her more. I used a vibration collar, it gets her attention but doesn't hurt whatsoever, sort of like your cell phone on vibrate but I don't think it's as strong as that. I followed Eric's advice on use and timing, and I'm pleased to say it seems to have worked, fingers crossed. It sort of odd when she feels the vibrate she looks around at her bum, but it doesn't startle her at all. Twice lately I've put two rocks (the kind she likes nice smooth ones) on the deck to see what she'll do, and she hasn't bothered them either time.
But as others have said, if she's eating everything and anything a muzzle might be your safest bet right now.


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi All,

Thank you again for all the replies. When I catch my breath I will read through all the replies thoroughly.

Just wanted to let you know Jet has been at the vets all day being monitored. I just walked in the door after picking him up. He has something in his tummy but it's not large and it is moving very slowly. There is a build up of gas as well so they are a bit concerned. It is moving too but slowly. So we go back in tomorrow morning late to have another x-ray to make sure the object is still moving and also that the gas is dissipating. Then we go from there. Today's effort was $700 I have signed him into a heathy pets plus care plan to help with a bit of a discount which also means free consultations. I hadn't done it because I thought he was young and healthy and we wouldn't be at the vets much! :argh:

The vet is also thinking a basket muzzle might be necessary. She doesn't really like them on such a little boy and a puppy but she said it might be enough to stop the behaviour and he might grow out of eating everything and then he will be okay without it.

I've also decided he doesn't have enough stuff to play with outside so I think he gets bored as he is so naturally curious anyway maybe I need to have a few more outside toys. He has lots of inside toys and even though I'm scared to say this in case it he starts he doesn't eat inappropriate things inside. Other than tissues or toilet paper. He loves running with a roll of toilet paper all the way from the bathroom through the house. That room now has the door permanently closed!

Thank you all again. I'll keep you posted and again thank you for letting me vent and for your help. I'm so grateful there is a place like this to talk to other poodle owners and get some help. xx


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

At least the object is moving, fingers crossed for tomorrows x-rays. I think the toys outside are a very good idea. 
It is shocking how much vets charge. Have you thought about getting him insured?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh I hope whatever it is keeps moving and comes out by itself. I was just wondering if it would be possible for you to make a small, but safe play yard for Jax. You could use one or two xpens and put lots of toys and chews in there with him, like a child playpen outside. Then when you are outside with him go out into the yard and reinforce the leave it command.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I do hope he'll be okay without having to have surgery. This is quite scary. I hate muzzles too, but if it would keep him from death, it's worth conditioning him to one. But slowly...gradually. Read up on how to properly do it. Or maybe you can fence off a smaller area that is only lawn...where only toys you give him are available or keep him on a long line. 

I agree with beefing up your "leave it" it imperative and "drop it." Matisse still picks up all kinds of things, mostly sticks or some such thing...but he doesn't seem to wind up swallowing anything. He does have a very good drop it and leave it though so if I'm watching, I can intercept. But of course, we're not always watching. With your dog who's so young and swallowing things, I think constant supervision is necessary. When mine were puppies, they were terrible about picking up rocks and they finally lost interest in those for the most part. I guess they never swallowed one. But I hovered like a helicopter when they were so "naughty."

Eventually, he'll probably simmer down. I wish you all the success...that he passes this thing soon and he'll be okay. Lots of good vibes headed your way.


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

(UPDATE)

We had another x-ray today and the object is still moving and the gas has gone so they are feeling quietly confident. They aren't sure if it's in the small or large intestine it's just in an awkward spot. So it's still watching and waiting. It's almost Saturday here so I'm hoping that nothing happens over the weekend when there are no vets available. But they said any vomiting and diarrhea straight back on Monday morning.

Jet is bright and full of life. Sooooo happy he came home with me today. I think he thought he had to stay again so he wrapped himself around my neck and tucked in when they brought him back from the x-ray. 

What I'm so pleased about is he is such a good boy at the vets. He loves everyone and they all love him. He gets so much attention and so many cuddles. No one can resist him. And his tail doesn't stop wagging. They were laughing because they laid him on the table for the x-ray and he stays perfectly still for them except the tail that kept going.

I'm feeling a bit more confident tonight. I am his shadow though. He can't move outside without me on top of him watching him. I will not leave him alone or take my eyes off him at all. 

Commands are a real issue with us. I think I need to post in the obedience section because I just don't seem to have the right touch or voice he is ignoring me. He gets hyper really easy and then even the sit command doesn't work at all he just runs and runs and runs. I have no control. I'm reading so much at the moment to try and get help with this. The treats work well but the problem we have is he always seems to be on a diet which means no treats so when that happens it's even worse.

Again thank you for all your advice. I'm taking it all on board and I am also in the process of searching for a muzzle. Our pet shops don't have the size we need so I'll have to buy one online. Oh and before I forget the vet told me today they put a muzzle on him when they took him for a walk yesterday and he didn't fuss about it too much. He didn't like it but he didn't have a fit either.

Here is a photo with his favourite ball.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the update - it sounds as if all is progressing as it should, although I know you won't really relax until you know that whatever is causing the problem has passed completely.

When training a puppy I would not distinguish too much between games and training - make training fun rather than serious and you may find it easier to get his cooperation. If he loves balls, roll the ball as a reward, or perhaps a quick game of tug or a wrestling game. Save some of his food to use as training treats - cooked chicken is one of the highest value treats for my dogs, and the pieces can be very, very tiny. Build training into your daily routine, rather than making it a separate activity - Sit while you prepare meals, Wait before going out of the door or jumping down from the car. And don't forget to teach the behaviour _before_ associating the cue word, and to keep sessions very short - a minute or two is enough for a young pup. If learning new commands is more fun and more rewarding than running round the house you will be astonished how quickly he picks them up! How to Train Your Dog Like a Pro, by Jean Donaldson is a helpful "recipe book" approach, that explains in detail how to apply the principles of learning theory to teaching basic skills.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Such good advice among the many posts. I wondered if you have access to a training class. Some of our pet stores in the US offer moderately priced classes. My young dogs learned the basics so very well in that setting...basics that could be reinforced and built on at home.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's a great update to hear that, so far, no surgery is needed! As far as training, many new puppy owners get 'lost' and the best solution IS a training class! A class usually is more to teach the owner 'how' to teach their pup and can be very useful to a newbie! DO find a class that is positive training and not of the 'alpha' type!!!!


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks again for the advice. Unfortunately when we got Jet they were in the middle of the puppy classes and we couldn't join and then the next round he was 3 weeks too old so we couldn't do them at all! 

To get to the nearest class I would have to travel and they only do it on a Sunday morning for Jet's age group. Which means I need to get someone in to look after mum because I would be gone to long. The classes go for 1-2 hours and on top of that is travel time and Sunday is a day when you can't get people in. There is always a problem.

I have found some trainers that come to you to teach you the skills of training your dog and also to help with issues they have. I think this would be ideal for us as I won't have to worry about getting help in. I'm thinking I will save up for this. Unfortuantely it's $250 for an hour. After the bills I've had this week with him I'll have to save up a bit first. I have a small handmade business I make items for babies which allows me to stay home and look after mum but it also means there isn't a lot of spare money. 
But I think this maybe something we should invest in to get us on the right track. 

Having said that today I have taken Jet outside in the backyard twice. The first time he was fantastic and just had a wee and was ready to come in. The second time was a bit more investigating. But we had a bit of a break through. He found a large rusted nail and I was shadowing in him. I just said in a very low growly voice no, naughty, leave it! And he dropped it and moved on. Mind you I think he just decided he didn't like it. But I would like to think he is starting to listen to my voice. We had a very good 20 mins in the backyard playing ball and him sniffing everything. I pried open his mouth a few times thinking he was eating something. Only once was there a little stone in there. Once the ball was involved he didn't worry about eating anything. Only problem is when he plays like that it means he doesn't do the toilet. But I've decided to remain positive and to be confident about things.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Puppy Training*

Some good advise and links here.

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-gener...842-how-train-your-new-puppy.html#post1614466

Eric


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Fjm recommended a good training book for you (Train your dog like a pro by Jean Donaldson) which I have just ordered myself on her recommendation and after reading the good reviews on Amazon. Apparently it comes with a DVD which shows her teaching her training methods in a class situation, so if you can't get to classes this may be the best alternative.
Hang on in there, everyone on here will agree that the puppy stage is tough and sometimes it feels like there is no light at the end of the tunnel but it doesn't last forever. I also think that investing a little time every day in training sessions at home (not just for teaching the required drop it command you need but making sure you cover all the basic obedience skills and maybe beyond) will help not just in teaching your puppy new skills but also in building a strong bond and gaining your dogs respect and this in turn will really lift your spirits and give you a much more confident and positive outlook. It's amazing what a kick you get out of teaching your dog a new skill/trick. Seeing that little puppy listening to you intently and so eager to please instead of the 'pain in the arse' puppy that seems to be always out to ignore you and wind you up puts things in a whole different light and is a real mood lifter on those bad days when those 'what was I thinking getting a puppy' thoughts creep in...!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Training classes are immensely helpful - you get the multiple whammy of good advice and training from the instructor, watching the other humans, and lots of dogs and people to help your puppy to learn to ignore distractions - but they are not essential. My first puppy arrived at a difficult time - a few weeks after she came home I was diagnosed with breast cancer and my father suffered a major stroke. Fitting training classes into a schedule that had me undergoing chemo at one end of the country while desperate to spend as much time as possible with him at the other was simply not possible. I worked on socialising the puppy, and played lots of training games - by the time we did find a good beginners class when she was a year old we went to one session and were immediately promoted to the intermediate class, so it is possible to train by yourself!

I do understand the difficulty of finding carers. Is there perhaps a friend who could sit with your mother? My father had been an active member of his local church - one young man from the congregation asked if there were anything he could do to help, and agreed to sit with my father for an hour once a week on the one day I could not otherwise get out to walk the dog. Sometimes time is the best gift of all.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Great idea fjm. Often respite time from giving care to a loved one helps with many issues. When my father was dying of cancer we had home hospice care and the respite offered for my mom to be able to go to the food store or even for a walk or bike ride was invaluable for her. The hospice volunteers who stayed with my dad were truly a gift to her.


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you so much for the links and the book recommendation. i'm reading everything I can get my hands on at the moment.

Unfortunately as I said Sunday's are the only days I can't get someone in to look after my mum and it's Sundays that the class is for older puppies. I would need someone here for 4-5 hours due to travel time as it's not close. And the only home help you can get on a Sunday is hospice which we used for my dad when he was dying of cancer however mum isn't dying and doesn't qualify for hospice care. Most of my friends live in another State as we moved so most of our friends here are our church friends. They all go to church which we also try to do every Sunday morning. Once again that is the only time available for the dog training classes. I can't ask them to miss church for the next 2 months every Sunday while I go to dog classes I would feel terrible doing that plus my mum likes to get there when she can also on a Sunday morning. Even the aged carers don't work on a Sunday most don't even do Saturdays unless there is an urgent medical issue.

Thank you all though for your ideas and help I appreciate it. xx


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds as if books, videos and online forums are the best way forward for you, although one thing that may be worth considering is asking around to see if there are other dog owners in your area who would appreciate a good training class. Sharing the costs of an instructor and running a class close by would make it much more manageable for all of you, and could open up an additional friendship group as well. But Jet will do very well if you research training methods and fit in a few short sessions a day - he will seem to be going backwards as the adolescent brain rewiring and hormone burst hit, but they all do that!


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

"he will seem to be going backwards as the adolescent brain rewiring and hormone burst hit, but they all do that!"

This is good to know!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

BTW, don't give up on classes either as you train at home. I discovered there were many quality beginner obedience classes in my area that didn't come up with the basic google search. For example several of the animal shelters here have training classes and they take anyone, you don't have to get your dog from them to attend the classes. Training clubs where members and non-members train dogs for competition will have basic obedience; they may not be well advertised but will have reasonable prices and quality teachers. The one class that you know about and doesn't suit your schedule may not be your only choice.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Skylar made a good point. My vets practice has a folder where locals can advertise their services, it is packed full of phone numbers and leaflets for various pet related services including dog trainers/classes. It may be worth calling your local vets or pet store to see if they have any contact details for puppy classes. Not everyone advertises online.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm glad to hear that Jet looks to be recovering. In my experience, many puppies go through a phase of putting things in their mouths, and some ingest and a few do so their entire lives given the opportunity. My friend's coonhound was in the latter category, and she was the one who wound up using a basket muzzle with great success. At the end I'll post a link to a fantastic youtube video on using clicker training to desensitize a dog to the muzzle. 

Which brings me to my next thought about training. When you watch the video, you will be amazed at how quickly the dog figures things out. That is because he is clicker trained, and has learned how to quickly offer behaviors. 

In other words, he has learned how to learn, and that is where I suggest you start training with your dog, at home. You don't have to use a clicker--you can just use a verbal conditioned reinforcer. I like to start puppies by "teaching" them behaviors I know they are likely to offer anyway. That way, the process goes quickly, and they figure out the sequence of offering behaviors, being rewarded, and then learning verbal or physical cues. I often start with showing them a yogurt lid and reinforcing either a nose touch or a paw swipe--whichever they are more inclined to offer. 

So first, the video on conditioning to the basket muzzle:





For home training inspiration, check out the many free videos on youtube by Kikopup. I believe she also offers online courses. Another great source of online courses is Fenzi Dog Academy. 

The OTHER thing I love about training at home, especially a puppy, is that training is best done in little bites throughout the day, when you have a minute of down time. The house is a much less distracting environment and training sessions are tailored to a puppy's attention span.


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you all for such fantastic advice and help! I appreciate it so much and I'm taking it all on board. I've been asking around about classes so far I've only found people that just do it themselves if their puppy is too old. I have asked at out local pet store and also vets. They are only able to help with numbers for people that will come to my home to help or to classes that are a bit too far away so we will see how we go. The lady that trains the puppies at the vets has given me some pointers and said the most important thing is to not give up and be consistent & persistant and things will improve. She also said the same as was said earlier that Jet is at an awkward age and she has heard many people feeling their puppy is beyond training until suddenly it all just clicks in place.

The lastest on our gorgeous Jet is that he took 4 days to poop!!! I honestly thought I would be back at the vet today for another x-ray and seriously thought he was blocked up. However finally late last night it all happened! Yay!! I never thought I would be so happy to see poo! lol
Of course that meant I had to carefully go through it. All I have so far found is a small rock so I'm wondering if it could have been that simple. He probably vomited up the worst thing last week and this was hopefully the end of it. He is eating, drinking, pooing, weeing and actually being quite a good boy. The only thing that he has eaten in the backyard is some grass I did managed to get 2 small stones out of his mouth a couple of days ago and that has been it. I am shadowing him though. He was very naughty this morning inside but after having a good talking to for the rest of the day and tonight he is being a very good boy. 

He is back on his normal diet today so hoping things continue to improve. It is so much easier to get him to respond now that I can go back to using rewards. I think he was totally confused with everything that was happening and because for 12 hours he wasn't allowed to eat a thing then it was only very small amounts and only 3 times a day. So I wasn't allowed to give him any treats through the day they wanted it very set and very small amounts. Now I'm back to having his favourite treats in my pocket for when he is a good boy and listens & I'm back to trying to teach him. He gets it so much quicker when treats are involved. We have gone backwards a bit in the toilet training department. It had taken him forever to understand poo is not for inside. We finally had it working for a couple of weeks and then the diarrhea hit so I'm going back to basics again. I feel like it's 1 step forward and 4 backwards but at least we are still moving forward I guess.

Tonight he actually sat for my mum when she asked him to. I was really happy as I felt that we had even lost that basic command but tonight he is being really good. I also had a bit of a problem with him biting & mouthing. Only me and not breaking the skin but today he has been brilliant whenever he tried I was able to stop him with only 2 no's and naughty and then he put his head down and gently licked my fingers and that was the end of it. We feel like he is responding to no and naughty again. Tonight I'm feeling like we are going to survive this! He does have the sweetest nature and it's up to me to make sure he understands what we want from him and how. I will never be a great trainer I'm way to soft but I'm determined to do the best I can. I love him to death and i'm feeling very lucky that we got through this very lightly although an expensive exercise!

Seriously he survived parvo and this he is one amazing puppy!!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Jetboy said:


> Thank you all for such fantastic advice and help! I appreciate it so much and I'm taking it all on board. I've been asking around about classes so far I've only found people that just do it themselves if their puppy is too old. I have asked at out local pet store and also vets. They are only able to help with numbers for people that will come to my home to help or to classes that are a bit too far away so we will see how we go. The lady that trains the puppies at the vets has given me some pointers and said the most important thing is to not give up and be consistent & persistant and things will improve. She also said the same as was said earlier that Jet is at an awkward age and she has heard many people feeling their puppy is beyond training until suddenly it all just clicks in place.
> 
> The lastest on our gorgeous Jet is that he took 4 days to poop!!! I honestly thought I would be back at the vet today for another x-ray and seriously thought he was blocked up. However finally late last night it all happened! Yay!! I never thought I would be so happy to see poo! lol
> Of course that meant I had to carefully go through it. All I have so far found is a small rock so I'm wondering if it could have been that simple. He probably vomited up the worst thing last week and this was hopefully the end of it. He is eating, drinking, pooing, weeing and actually being quite a good boy. The only thing that he has eaten in the backyard is some grass I did managed to get 2 small stones out of his mouth a couple of days ago and that has been it. I am shadowing him though. He was very naughty this morning inside but after having a good talking to for the rest of the day and tonight he is being a very good boy.
> ...


I feel uncomfortable saying this but: if you are too soft and do not aspire to be a great trainer, you might lose your dog to accident and/or his behavior might not be all that it could. I feel you must be firm and consistent to be kind. All dogs and children respond to consistency and routine. They better understand how to please you with routine consistency. I have most often seen a family dog be most close to that member who has been firm and consistent. They can even avoid or be afraid of a person who is inconsistent and they will take advantage of a person who is a softy.

Eric


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

Eric I understand what you mean. What I really meant is that I have realised I am too soft and I am determined to do much better. I have to remember I have successfully trained a dog before and had him for 17 years. He was a gorgeous dog but he was also very similar to how Jet is when he was a puppy. I didn't try to get another dog that was like Teddy but Jet amazes me constantly with things he does how much like him he is in certain areas. Jet is certainly one of a kind just like Teddy was. I just adore having a dog in my life.

I had just forgotten what a dog is like that can see and hear and basically for Teddy's last 2 years he slept a lot and I looked after him 24/7 so much so that I had really forgotten what it was like to 1/ have a puppy and 2/ needing to train him and get my training hat back on. What I meant by soft is I had become soft due to what I went through with Teddy in the last few years of his life.

I wasn't like that when we got Jet but then he got so sick so soon after getting him it was so scary to think I could also lose him to parvo so soon after losing Teddy and it caused me to soften my attitude with him as I was so relieved we had gotten through it and we still had him but that made me slip backwards without even realising it that I had gone into the caring mode that I had with Teddy but that isn't the mode I need to be in because Jet is not Teddy and he is certainly not 17 and slow. It's so hard to explain what I mean. I still care and look after Jet but what I mean is the dynamics are completely different to a 17 year old dog. And when Jet got so sick I had kind of reverted back to a couple of months before when I was caring for Teddy however Jet is a baby that needs training and to know where he stands so he doesn't get confused. And I feel that I am now back on track with it and really looking forward to working with him. He is my little shadow. Where ever I am he is and I'm really enjoying that again. I hadn't realised how much I missed that when Teddy got old and was happier in his bed or on the lounge sleeping. 

Thank you for being open and straight forward I do agree with you! I have gone back to where I was when we first got Jet. Firm, consitent and persistant I just lost myself a little bit in the middle. No way do I want to ever put Jet in jeopardy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I know exactly where you are coming from - two such overwhelming experiences with a young puppy must make you want to celebrate the fact that he is well enough to want to be naughty! You have all the right instincts though - I don't think there is any contradiction in being kind, gentle and caring, and at the same time consistent in setting boundaries and standards of behaviour. And don't worry too much - the four back one forward will gradually shift to one back four forward, although for some reason it always seems to be the one step backwards that we notice and agonise over!


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

For what it's worth, so far I have found that the greatest benefit of a trainer/class has been structure. The trainer gave us a sort of roadmap that provided a logical progression. Learning theory, philosophy, the behaviours and how to teach them, I had pretty good idea from research online and books (including PF, obviously!). I don't want to minimize the value of that structure, because it was instrumental, but I know now that if I had to do it without my trainer, I would need to figure out a progression and timeline for myself. 

So all that to say that I think you can totally do it on your own, it'll just take time and research. This site is a fantastic place to start. Best of luck!!

I can absolutely relate to the joy of finding the foreign object in your dog's poop... Recently I was hunting for a piece of insulation. :l


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm not sure how big your yard is so this might be to much work but.. because he seems to like metal, ate metal, and you mention nails being in your yard. One thing you could do is get a magnetic sweeper to pick up any metal in your yard.
I know he's known to pick up other things but nails are really dangerous and getting rid of them would be a good thing.

Husky 18 in. Magnetic Sweeper Pickup Tool-96397 - The Home Depot

This is what I'm talking about using to pick up the nails and metal.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Verve, that is a really excellent muzzle training video! Even if one weren't wanting to train for a muzzle the methods she uses, the timing, etc are excellent examples to train almost anything. I also second your suggestions "For home training inspiration, check out the many free videos on youtube by Kikopup. I believe she also offers online courses. Another great source of online courses is Fenzi Dog Academy." They are second best to having a super good trainer in person.

Using these kind of methods, of immediately reinforcing everything they do correctly, works way better than using 'no'. Thanks for that video, I had not known of that trainer before.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Jetboy said:


> The lastest on our gorgeous Jet is that he took 4 days to poop!!! I honestly thought I would be back at the vet today for another x-ray and seriously thought he was blocked up. However finally late last night it all happened! Yay!! I never thought I would be so happy to see poo! lol
> Of course that meant I had to carefully go through it. All I have so far found is a small rock so I'm wondering if it could have been that simple.


Wow, so glad to hear that the poo has happened. What you found may have been a small rock, but in 4 days your pup could have actually digested all sorts of stuff such as sticks, bones, etc. You may want to check the next poo also just in case.

I had to actually go through the poo inspection procedure with one of my kids one time.....


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Jetboy said:


> Eric I understand what you mean. What I really meant is that I have realised I am too soft and I am determined to do much better. I have to remember I have successfully trained a dog before and had him for 17 years. He was a gorgeous dog but he was also very similar to how Jet is when he was a puppy. I didn't try to get another dog that was like Teddy but Jet amazes me constantly with things he does how much like him he is in certain areas. Jet is certainly one of a kind just like Teddy was. I just adore having a dog in my life.
> 
> I had just forgotten what a dog is like that can see and hear and basically for Teddy's last 2 years he slept a lot and I looked after him 24/7 so much so that I had really forgotten what it was like to 1/ have a puppy and 2/ needing to train him and get my training hat back on. What I meant by soft is I had become soft due to what I went through with Teddy in the last few years of his life.
> 
> ...


After more than 70 years and almost as many dogs in my life (As a trainer) I have become convinced that some of our deceased pets either come back to us (Reincarnation?) Or they help out new friends as guides. Several times, dogs I have found behaviour patterns and intuitive responses in a new dog that have mirrored those in previous friends. Grace seemed to know things that I never taught her concerning respectful behaviour and command structure. She sat before a cupboard in my home and indicated that she wanted something for weeks before I remembered a much-loved toy from a previous dog (25 years ago) The toy was in the cupboard and Grace was overjoyed to be given it. She immediately treated it exactly as did her predecessor. Was there enough scent left upon it to be detected after 25 years? It has now become her most loved toy in turn.

Another dog I had, traced his way (we were walking) to another address where I had previously lived (10 years) with a previous dog. We were asked in by the new owner who was a dog person. My new dog, Brutus went straight to the place where the previous dog would sit and sleep. He sat there and whined a while before laying down to sleep while I drank Tea. The new owner's dog had his own new place to sleep.

Link:

http://www.poodleforum.com/37-pet-memorials/194450-do-we-really-lose-them.html#post2245834

Eric


----------



## Jetboy (Apr 2, 2017)

Verve I just want to thank you for telling me about Kikopup although I think I might now be slightly addicted to her videos! They are amazing and so detailed. It's actually given me a boost to teach Jet a lot of things. I know not all at once though  lol But I am hooked! How awesome are her videos!

I know it's really early days with Jet but today we have had a few breakthrough's which has made me so happy. Jet has been like a different puppy today. I'm not sure what has happened or maybe just because I am back to being more consitent and also the treats help but he is listening and we have had some really good bonding moments today. 

Jet is quite hyper so at times it can be hard to get him to settle down to actually teach him anything. But the calming training that I have been doing just clicked with him today. And he literally calmed down with the first command. Also with the biting that he only does to me in play when I told him ow and naughty he stopped immediately and licked my hand and that has been the end of the biting for hours now which is a first. He usually needs reminding constantly. Even with the ironing we had a major improvement. He has always been fascinated with the ironing board and the sleeves when I'm ironing shirts etc. At first I would use a barrier to stop him getting to where I was. I decided I wanted to train him to not touch it rather than use a barrier. Today when he approached me and took the sleeve in his mouth ready to pull it I sternly said NO! Naughty. He stopped straight away, sat for a while and then just wandered in and out but not once in the 1.5 hrs I ironed did he come back to try to pull anything or play with the cord or the iron he suddenly had no interest in it. And then he happily curled up at my feet until I was finished and was very happy when he got a treat for being such a good boy.

I know these are small wins but I'm feeling so happy with how things are going today! And I will remember this day when we have little set backs. It's been so encouraging to see things working. I feel he is starting to understand the commands.

Eric that is really interesting what amazing experiences you have had. I have been so determined not to compare Jet to Teddy because I didn't want to set him up for failure if I compared them if that makes sense but there are just more and more things that Jet does that is so much like Teddy it's quite unbelievable. He obviously has his own individual quirks but sometimes I just think OMG! that is so Teddy. Even my niece visited a couple of days ago and she had a lot to do with Teddy when he was little and she said the same thing some of the little antics he has is like seeing a young Teddy again.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> After more than 70 years and almost as many dogs in my life (As a trainer) I have become convinced that some of our deceased pets either come back to us (Reincarnation?) Or they help out new friends as guides. Several times, dogs I have found behaviour patterns and intuitive responses in a new dog that have mirrored those in previous friends. Grace seemed to know things that I never taught her concerning respectful behaviour and command structure. She sat before a cupboard in my home and indicated that she wanted something for weeks before I remembered a much-loved toy from a previous dog (25 years ago) The toy was in the cupboard and Grace was overjoyed to be given it. She immediately treated it exactly as did her predecessor. Was there enough scent left upon it to be detected after 25 years? It has now become her most loved toy in turn.
> 
> Another dog I had, traced his way (we were walking) to another address where I had previously lived (10 years) with a previous dog. We were asked in by the new owner who was a dog person. My new dog, Brutus went straight to the place where the previous dog would sit and sleep. He sat there and whined a while before laying down to sleep while I drank Tea. The new owner's dog had his own new place to sleep.
> 
> ...


No Eric, We never really lose them. And not only has mine somehow learned from my previous dogs, but also from my deceased significant other. Most amazing.


----------

